# Cab Forward: Flat Face AC-6 Mechanical Trials



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Things are coming together (literally!) for *Team Flatface *with the completion of mechanical trials of the Flat Face Southern Pacific AC-6 cab forward --- conducted at Pennsylvania Live Steamers on May 29, 2010. This locomotive is the result of a team effort with that includes complete teardown of an Accucraft AC-12 cab forward, with extensive changes necessary for the conversion as well as upgrades to Accucraft second run cab forward specifications or better.

Charles Bednarik did an earlier post on the project http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Here is the result of Saturday's mechanical trials as posted on YouTube:





And here are some pictures from the trials with the AC-6 with cab roof in primer, detail piping missing, counterweights unpainted on the spoked main drivers, and without lights or cab decals. 




















Side by side with an AC-12 to show the differences:













































After the sucessful proof of concept, it was back to the shop for minor adjustments and finishing all the details. Here is a picture from last evening in the TRS shops with the cab off for painting and decals and the left side injector piping almost complete:










The CA- 6 has been an interesting and almost all-consuming project. Credit goes to TRS with Ryan and Charles Bednarik and Jeff Redeker for mechanical work and to Tom Stevens for the beautifully executed cab.

Now it;s off the the IE&W standard gauge meet, and then on to NSS in Sacramento in July.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry Alan, but is there a difference between the cab forwards? 
They both look the same to me!!!! 
Just kidding, an excellent piece of modification which I assume that I will see running in Sacramento in just over 6 weeks time. 
The slightly 'flatter' black paint looks much better than the original. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

She looks terrific Alan! Congratulations to all involved!























I know YOU are one happy camper!


----------



## TomsORandLC (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Alan:

Here are some pictures of the AC-6 from Jim Stapletons meet.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Well done, an excellent mod! 
Martin


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are to much. Incredible work !!!!!!!!!!


----------

